# magnus buzzcut vs slick trick vs grim reaper



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

I have narrowed my search down. I like the realiability of a fixed blade so I am skeptical to go with the grim reaper.

The thing I really want is a fixed blade that flies awesome with no new tuning, and flies like a field tip. The 4 blade buzzcuts are what I'm lookin at, but I have heard great things bout the others. Which one? I shoot 65lb with my drenalin and 28.5" draw, carbon maxima 250 arrows, and I am set up for a 100 grain tip....ripcord drop away too.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have never shot a grim reaper,and i am not going to because of the fact it is a mechanical,i am gonna stick to the Magnus buzz cuts i have shot them and there awesome i have never shot the ST's but everyone that shoots them likes them those Magnus buzz cuts are the toughest bladed broadhead i have ever seen and there cut on contact,buy a pack of each one the Magnus and the ST's and see which one ya like best thats the easiest way to find out which you prefer

Ted


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i got the best flight with magnus buzzcuts.

but that was with my old bow so idk how the Tricks would fly out of my new one.

right now non of my heads are hitting good so idk. the buzzcuts flew great for a month now everywhere. but i kinda feel like its the fobs im using


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

haven't shot the ST, but I have shot the buzzcuts. T3 Tremendous flight and accuracy, Terrifying blood trails, Terrific warranty and customer service.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I use to use Muzzy's but I didn't like how they flew after 30 yards and always had to adjust to them. I changed over to Grim reapers 3 or 4 years ago and never lost a deer with them, always left good blood trails and shoot like my field tips. Just bought some Slick Tricks today to try but didn't have time to try them out. If they fly as good as Grim Reapers I might try them out on a doe.


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

RonnieB54 said:


> I use to use Muzzy's but I didn't like how they flew after 30 yards and always had to adjust to them. I changed over to Grim reapers 3 or 4 years ago and never lost a deer with them, always left good blood trails and shoot like my field tips. Just bought some Slick Tricks today to try but didn't have time to try them out. If they fly as good as Grim Reapers I might try them out on a doe.


yeah please do let me know how they do. I will be ordering my broadheads this week. I'm a college student so I'm tryin to not just blow my money.

thanks guys


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

dbbumpin said:


> I have narrowed my search down. I like the realiability of a fixed blade so I am skeptical to go with the grim reaper.
> 
> The thing I really want is a fixed blade that flies awesome with no new tuning, and flies like a field tip. The 4 blade buzzcuts are what I'm lookin at, but I have heard great things bout the others. Which one? I shoot 65lb with my drenalin and 28.5" draw, carbon maxima 250 arrows, and I am set up for a 100 grain tip....ripcord drop away too.


my buddy shoots the axact same setup and we both shoot the slick tricks. 
awsome flight. the same as my field points. very durable. the buzz cuts are a good head as well . you won't go wrong with either one


----------



## Moebedda (Sep 16, 2006)

We were shooting the slick trick magnums at 20, 30, 40, and 50 yards off of 3different bows a couple weekends ago. They all shot like field points at all yardages. One of the guys who tried them on his bow was so impressed that he bought them for hunting and ended up gut shooting a deer the other night. 

The deer ran only 40 yards and passed. He knew it was a bad shot, so he let it lay for a couple hours and backed out quietly. There wasn't much of a blood trail, but that is to be expected from a gut shot. I'm just surprised the deer only went 40 yards.

My brother boiler roomed a buck last year using ST magnums. He said it looked like a crime scene with a heavy blood trail right to the deer. The deer only ran 30 yards.

I am using the slick tricks this year, although the Buzzcuts look impressive.

Do they fly good?


----------



## cleankill (Dec 10, 2007)

Cant say anything about the the buzz cut, but the ST Razor Trick fly just like my field tips out to 70 yards they fly better than any boradhead I've ever tried most head that I shot would start to fall off at 50 yard but not the tricks.I am not a Fanboy of them yet wait to see the out come of a well place arrow in a deer.


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

gosh guys this is making it tough. I have to get the gf a tip too, but I think we are gettin her some slick tricks.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*both?*

I would try both and see which blade that you shoot best. And if you like one better than the other, sell the other set here on AT. You may lose a little bit of money, but at least you will not be wondering how the other "would have done".
If funds are very limited, I'd say choose one and shoot them. I hear great things on both, so I would not be afraid to shoot either.
Good luck!:thumbs_up


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Shot the Slick tricks today I was very impressed how they shot. Only shot out to 40 yards as far as I would shoot a deer anyway and they matched my field tips. I noticed a little whistle noice out of one of the BH heads but nothing big. Now I can't wait to try them out on a deer. But you can't beat Grim Reapers.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have shot all 3 and would say you can't go wrong with any of them. I got great flight out of the buzzcut and it is a well built BH with a good cutting diameter. The slick trick gave me a little trouble getting good flight but with a little tuning they were fine, they are built well and are very durable. The grim reapers are one of the better expandables i have shot i have a friend that hunts with them and he is having great success. They have always operated well and he is getting great penetration and good wide wound channels.


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok I'm goin to pick up a pack of the slick tricks atleast for the gf and her pink chaos.

Now should I get the magnum 1 1/8" vs the razor trick 1"....Is there a differance in flight? If not I would like the larger diameter for a larger cut


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

Excellent choices you have selected 3 of the best heads out there. I would go with whatever is locally available. Slick tricks are deadly and super durable also you can replace the blades=instant sharpness once again. Magnus are cut on contact and will probably very slightly out penetrate the slick tricks. Flight wise if your under 280fps'ish I doubt there will be a difference between any of them.

Grim Reapers will fly with your field points, and as a mechanical are pretty foolproof. People that have problems with them either assembled them incorrectly (they are very simple) or shot them over and over into a target and without replacing the spring and blades wonder why they wont stay closed??

Good luck to you and your girl.


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

I've shot the ST Mag 100s and the Razor Tricks and don't find a difference in flight. About the same price, but you can usually find the std/mag STs at a better discount here on AT. Both have replaceable blades available.

If you are pulling short DL, light DW, you might be better off with ST Stds or Razor Tricks (cut on contact). If you're pulling 50, my bet is it's a wash. My wife and I have ST Mags and Razor Tricks (though I have some Muzzy Phantom MX-4s to try) on our arrows.

BTW, I have no knowledge of the others, so can't comment.

Chris


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

well guys I picked up some buzzcuts from a guy locally, and the gf is goin to the local bow shop to ask them and look at some broadheads for her


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

dbbumpin said:


> well guys I picked up some buzzcuts from a guy locally, and the gf is goin to the local bow shop to ask them and look at some broadheads for her


Good broadhead let me know how you like them

Ted


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

I've shot both GR and ST and I like them both. It's basically a tie between them. I decided to try the new GR that comes with a 1 3/4 cut, and I got the new expander cups that limit how far they open, so the cut increases to 2". A very vicious looking head!


----------

